# Tests For Boarders?



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does your barn test you before you ride? Ive recently found out that majority of the boarding barns in the area give their boarders a test before they allow them to trail ride on their own. The one that has the most thorough test is a trail riding barn, from what I have been told, there are several things you have to do to pass, such as walk, trot, and canter without stirrups, emergency dismount, one rein stop in both directions, mounting and dismounting from both sides of your horse, going through water, over tarps, and opening gates while on your horse.

What are your thoughts on this? From what I was also told was that this barn that does this test has a lot of English theories on riding, but they train Western. Currently the barn I am at, the BO is wanting to do a test for boarders as well, his idea is a bit more simple though, all he wants to see is if they can ride their horse on our trails. Thoughts? TIA!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

No offense but "*they* can ride* their* horse on our trails" WTF??

Never heard of it and would likely never stay anywhere with that requirement. It's absolutely no one's business how someone else chooses to ride their horse.

Now I can understand WHY the barn would do that and I'm sure there are other factors as well, but it's definitely overstepping their bounds imo. Now if they were riding the barns horse that would be different (is that the case at the trail riding barn?)

That's why you have insurance, and as far as wanting the best for people, it's still none of your business.

Accidents can happen to the best riders, heck it's often the good riders who choose difficult horses who get hurt. Maybe they should set a training level for the horses and a temperament test in addition? That's often more important...

Oh and for all the times I've come off none of them have been in the middle of nowhere... Anyways, people don't want to come off and if it's a worry they will be that much more focused on riding properly so less likely. People are cautious.

I can see barn rules of "carry your phone" or whatever but someone telling me what I can and can't do with my own horse in a situation that effects no one else.... If the person can go anywhere else (a public park for ex) with no restrictions why would you place restrictions on what they are paying you for? If they don't pass are they just not allowed to take their own horse out?

Idk, if it's common in your area may be worth considering but I'm not liking the concept in general lol. Heck, I can think of a lot of excellent trail riders who might not pass a couple of those. I was literally trail riding on my own at 12 when we got the first horse. When they came home the next year and we had real trails I'd be gone for hours.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I clicked on the thread title expecting it to be like a standard of horse care thing at DIY or part care barns. Not a riding thing.

I think the riding test is taking it a bit far. By all means test potential boarders on their views and whether or not they're going to be a drama-free client. By all means ask for financial references and/or do a credit check so you know if they'll pay. But if they're riding THEIR horse, it's their responsibility what happens on the trails, because by definition of being trails the barn cannot guarantee a perfectly safe manicured ride with no sticks or branches or spooky things. (Maybe have that in the boarding contract though so you have a disclaimer and hopefully will be protected if someone tries to sue)


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It sounds like a Parelli type barn gone overboard.
What if you had an untrained horse?
I & my horses can do those things but I still wouldn't board there. A boarding barn is supposed to take care of your horse, not micromanage the owner.

They must have a lot of tarps on their trails.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> No offense but "*they* can ride* their* horse on our trails" WTF??
> 
> Never heard of it and would likely never stay anywhere with that requirement. It's absolutely no one's business how someone else chooses to ride their horse.
> 
> ...


I had never heard of it before to be honest, and thought it was quite insane myself! From my understanding, my BO is wanting to do it due to our recent boarders that come out boarding, go and ride the trails, and find the trails too challenging and then complaining about them and leaving telling people that the trails are too difficult. 

As for the other place, I have heard the test to ride by yourself is quite extensive. There are many restrictions to the farm my friend is at as well. Personally, like you said, I dont like the concept either, what so ever! 



blue eyed pony said:


> I clicked on the thread title expecting it to be like a standard of horse care thing at DIY or part care barns. Not a riding thing.
> 
> I think the riding test is taking it a bit far. By all means test potential boarders on their views and whether or not they're going to be a drama-free client. By all means ask for financial references and/or do a credit check so you know if they'll pay. But if they're riding THEIR horse, it's their responsibility what happens on the trails, because by definition of being trails the barn cannot guarantee a perfectly safe manicured ride with no sticks or branches or spooky things. (Maybe have that in the boarding contract though so you have a disclaimer and hopefully will be protected if someone tries to sue)


I think so as well! I had really never heard of any test being given to ride your own horse by yourself, I found it very interesting!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

natisha said:


> It sounds like a Parelli type barn gone overboard.
> What if you had an untrained horse?
> I & my horses can do those things but I still wouldn't board there. A boarding barn is supposed to take care of your horse, not micromanage the owner.
> 
> They must have a lot of tarps on their trails.


LOL! From what I was told about their trails is that they are flat, short, and not very exciting. But thats a great question, Gaited horses are very popular here as well, so I was kind of curious as to how they would accommodate to the Gaited Community in that respect as well!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm sorry but if a barn told me I had to be able to do all that to board there.. I'd tell them to kiss me where the sun don't shine and walk away


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

RennyPatch said:


> I'm sorry but if a barn told me I had to be able to do all that to board there.. I'd tell them to kiss me where the sun don't shine and walk away


Me too. I was expecting it for if you were a student and riding one of their horses. But for me to ride my own horse out on trail? Yeah, NOPE!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

RennyPatch said:


> I'm sorry but if a barn told me I had to be able to do all that to board there.. I'd tell them to kiss me where the sun don't shine and walk away


Oh I agree completely! I thought it was a joke when I had first heard about it!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

csimkunas6 said:


> I had never heard of it before to be honest, and thought it was quite insane myself! From my understanding, my BO is wanting to do it due to our recent boarders that come out boarding, go and ride the trails, and find the trails too challenging and then complaining about them and leaving telling people that the trails are too difficult.
> 
> As for the other place, I have heard the test to ride by yourself is quite extensive. There are many restrictions to the farm my friend is at as well. Personally, like you said, I dont like the concept either, what so ever!
> 
> I think so as well! I had really never heard of any test being given to ride your own horse by yourself, I found it very interesting!


I can assure you that around here at least you would not only have people leaving but have no one coming in with that as a requirement. Maybe the trails are too challenging, BOARDERS ARE ALLOWED TO HAVE OPINIONS.

I'm assuming there is nothing that can be done about the trails so they are what they are, they should either be offered or not. The BO is perfectly able to say "we have x for trails but they're pretty difficult, I'm happy to show you the ropes if you're concerned about it".

I don't really understand the gaited comment though, that shouldn't be relative.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I do not require it and never in my life would I board somewhere that did. Never even heard of it. Beyond the waiver, what you do is your business - Until you cause a problem that could damage others, I do not need to be involved.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Me too. I was expecting it for if you were a student and riding one of their horses. But for me to ride my own horse out on trail? Yeah, NOPE!


Right?! 2 boarders that used to board with me recently went to the barn where they hold this "test". Both of these woman are in their 50s, and complained constantly about any type of incline, now my BO is wanting future boarders to be aware of the hills on the trails we have and to ride them before they choose to board here or not to.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> I do not require it and never in my life would I board somewhere that did. Never even heard of it. Beyond the waiver, what you do is your business - Until you cause a problem that could damage others, I do not need to be involved.


Thank you! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I can assure you that around here at least you would not only have people leaving but have no one coming in with that as a requirement. Maybe the trails are too challenging, BOARDERS ARE ALLOWED TO HAVE OPINIONS.
> 
> I'm assuming there is nothing that can be done about the trails so they are what they are, they should either be offered or not. The BO is perfectly able to say "we have x for trails but they're pretty difficult, I'm happy to show you the ropes if you're concerned about it".
> 
> I don't really understand the gaited comment though, that shouldn't be relative.


Probably the canter part, thinking gaited horses don't canter.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> I can assure you that around here at least you would not only have people leaving but have no one coming in with that as a requirement. Maybe the trails are too challenging, BOARDERS ARE ALLOWED TO HAVE OPINIONS.
> 
> I'm assuming there is nothing that can be done about the trails so they are what they are, they should either be offered or not. The BO is perfectly able to say "we have x for trails but they're pretty difficult, I'm happy to show you the ropes if you're concerned about it".
> 
> I don't really understand the gaited comment though, that shouldn't be relative.



I agree, Boarders are completely allowed to have opinions! Yes, nothing can be done about the trails, one of our most popular trails is on a neighbor's property that we have permission to ride on, so not much can be done about the hill. Thats exactly what my BO wants to do, he just wants to show future boarder's the trails, and make them well aware that while we do have flat trails, we also have more difficult, and hilly trails that are more technical. 

My barn is not the one doing the tests, my BO just wants to make boarders aware of the trails before they choose to board here or not, he doesnt require any tests of any kind, its ANOTHER local barn that requires the testing to ride alone. My comment on the Gaited horses is that the barn that requires the testing requires the rider to walk, trot, and canter their horses without stirrups. Many of the Gaited Horses, not all, but many, their owners will not have them get out of their gait, I was just curious as to how that works for gaited horses.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

natisha said:


> Probably the canter part, thinking gaited horses don't canter.


Yes, I know that they can, but majority of the Gaited Rider's Ive ridden with literally refuse to let their horses do anything but stay in their gait


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Yes, I know that they can, but majority of the Gaited Rider's Ive ridden with literally refuse to let their horses do anything but stay in their gait


They are missing out on some fun.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

natisha said:


> They are missing out on some fun.


I agree!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

csimkunas6 said:


> Yes, I know that they can, but majority of the Gaited Rider's Ive ridden with literally refuse to let their horses do anything but stay in their gait


Whelp, if they are bolting home they will not be gaiting XD

If your BO wants to alert them then why not just...alert them lol. If he's that concerned he can offer them to try it before making a decision.

But if the difficulty is hills (and you even have nice flat portions as well) it's like riding in a ring then deciding it's not kept up with to your expectations and isn't level or what not. Are there going to be ring tests or trial periods? It is what it is and aside from giving a heads up nothing you can do.

Honestly some people just complain anyways so I wouldn't worry about that! Sometimes people will move to a new place and decide it's not for them and you just need to accept that as part of running a barn. If it's a short coming fix it and sometimes it's just a matter of opinion.

I would PREFER to board at a barn with different types of trails. I would absolute advertise something like that. If boarders want easy trails they don't have to ride on the "difficult" ones, no one is making them.

I also think if someone cared that much they would probably ask to check it out ahead of time.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Never heard of giving potential boarders any sort of riding test. It amazes me that anyone would consent to such a thing. Most stables seem to appreciate the absentee non-riding owners as they don't cost them as much. 

What should be policy in every boarding facility is a _NO DRAMA _clause :twisted:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Whelp, if they are bolting home they will not be gaiting XD
> 
> If your BO wants to alert them then why not just...alert them lol. If he's that concerned he can offer them to try it before making a decision.
> 
> ...


Thats what my BO is doing, he's telling potential boarders about the different trails, and telling them they can ride them before they make a decision, so I guess his idea isnt really a test like the other place, just more of a heads up. No, he doesnt want any trial periods of ring tests, if it was up to him we wouldnt even have an arena or a round pen, just trails! lol. 

He just likes to have people stick around and be happy since its a smaller barn and more private that many other boarding stables around here. 

I too prefer different types of trails as well! Sadly my friends that left only liked the flatter ones  Personally, I just wouldnt have moved to a barn where I have to be tested to ride my horse to get mainly flatter trails, but everyone likes different things


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Never heard of giving potential boarders any sort of riding test. It amazes me that anyone would consent to such a thing. Most stables seem to appreciate the absentee non-riding owners as they don't cost them as much.
> 
> What should be policy in every boarding facility is a _NO DRAMA _clause :twisted:


Oh gosh, a no drama clause would be amazing!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Croatia has a law that you have to pass a state test for a riders license to be allowed to ride in public spaces. It even includes jumping. I don't think it's enforced though. But a private barn doing it... maybe there is an insurance reason behind it?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

lol.. Is the trail on private property ? that would be the only reason i would think they would do this. Seems rather neurotic and bit over controlling. 

That just made me laugh .


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would never board at a place that required a riding test for trails, ever. It's the principle of it. You pay to keep a horse at a facility not to be dictated to what you can and can't do with your own horse. Yes, that barn that you talk of would definitely not be a good fit for me. There would have to be a huge incentive for me to agree with this idea, but it would take a lot. If people are that interested in specific types of trails, then they should check it out before hand or at least ask about it. What I wouldn't give for a hill here and there.

I guess I'm glad that I don't live in Croatia. What about people that don't jump at all or people who own horses that can't jump but still want to ride some trails?

@AnitaAnne Why would a non riding absentee boarder cost a boarding barn less? Unless you have a whole barn full of horses with owners like that and you didn't provide anything for riding, I don't get how it would be less costly to have an absentee owner.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds a bit silly to me as well. Maybe though, their insurance company gives them a break on their rates for doing that. Not unlike some car insurance companies will do, if you take a "defensive driving" course and pass a test.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

natisha said:


> Probably the canter part, thinking gaited horses don't canter.



My gaited girl can and does canter. Her running walk is cool, but sometimes we need to canter and I like to encourage it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I knew a few places in the UK that refused to take owners that knew nothing about how to care for a horse or people that couldn't ride safely off the property. They didn't have tests of any sort but wanted references up front.
It seems petty but I think they just got sick to death of having to spend their own time helping DIY (self board) owners do basic stuff becasue they felt sorry for the horses and getting called out to rescue total newbie riders who were in trouble all the time because they were out of their depth and didn't know how to control their horses


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm confused about the line of thinking, here. 
How does administering a test alert riders anymore than actually alerting them would? xD

For what it's worth, I've never heard of this before. I'm wondering what the test even entails? Does the BO really take time out of their schedule to audit a trail ride for ever potential boarder? Or?
Very strange!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Totally crazy. I have never heard of any such thing out west. And we have mountains. Just how bad are the trails back east? I can't imagine them more rugged than out west. Of course most of the places people trail ride out west are public lands, like state parks and national forests. The trails aren't owned by the barn you board at. 

We have some pretty tricky trails. Most of which never bothered me until I got a green horse. Now I might be careful on which trails I take him on, but if I am out of my comfort zone I just don't take that particular trail. No harm, no foul. It would give us something to work towards.

I wouldn't board at a place that is serious about a person passing this test. That comes across as very "snooty." I wouldn't choose to canter without stirrups. If that makes me a bad rider, so be it. I think it's just smart. I've also never learned the emergency dismount. I generally try to stay on my horse no matter what. I've only intentionally bailed once, and that was a horse that was rearing. So those are my thoughts on it. 

Now what I WOULD support, if the barn owner is concerned about skill level, is they could do some free "training days" where boarders could expose their horse to tarps, learn the emergency dismount if they want to, practice riding without stirrups, etc. That would be pretty cool and encourage people to learn what they consider safe skills. But to require me to pass some sort of test to board there? That's too snooty for me!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Zexious said:


> I'm confused about the line of thinking, here.
> How does administering a test alert riders anymore than actually alerting them would? xD
> 
> For what it's worth, I've never heard of this before. I'm wondering what the test even entails? Does the BO really take time out of their schedule to audit a trail ride for ever potential boarder? Or?
> Very strange!


 I would imagine that they just don't want the hassle of babysitting beginners and listening to boarders whine about their trails being 'too hard for them'!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that replied! When I found out about this other barn doing these tests, I myself thought it was quite insane! And had never heard of such a thing. 

My personal BO is just wanting to make potential boarders aware of our trails before they decide they want to come here, it doesnt have to do with level of riding ability, just more of a way to let people see them.

As for our trails, LOL, there is ONE hill that is steep, thats it. So not quite sure what the past boarders problem has been with it, but everyone has their own opinion, and know their abilities, I guess it was out of their comfort zone? Not quite sure


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

like someone else said.. if it can be complained about.. some people will complain, its just their nature..lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

RennyPatch said:


> like someone else said.. if it can be complained about.. some people will complain, its just their nature..lol


I agree!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Common misconception that gaited horses are only for flat trails. Mine all go on pack trips in the mountains and are a super ride! 

While I guess any property/Barn Owner is free to make whatever rules they want for their property and if you want to board there you follow them...that does seem very over the top to me haha. "oh yes -and you need to pass an extensive test on your skills before you can ride here" ...am I getting a drivers licence? lol 

I have acres of private trails that our boarders have access to ride on. There are rules (no chasing cows, close gates behind you properly, no ATVs blah blah) we have some really difficult trails through ravines and easier ones so you can choose your level. I don't do a test before they ride out alone -but I require a very solid waiver to be filled out because I do not want to be held liable if their horse stumbles, freaks out over cows or dumps them and we live in a society that's pretty quick to pass blame but trails are ride at your own risk. Really all riding is ride at your own risk. I am of course happy to give any boarder a tour when they arrive or the first time they want to go out on the trails and I don't want to see anyone hurt and might make a suggestion to not ride alone or take lessons...but they are free to explore on their own if they so choose. That is a large part of what they are paying to have access to. Do they charge a reduced board if they are withholding access to certain facilities? Is the BO a certified instructor? 

I would not board there. No, definitely not.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have never heard of such a thing. 

I'd not be boarding at THAT barn.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied! When I found out about this other barn doing these tests, I myself thought it was quite insane! And had never heard of such a thing.
> 
> My personal BO is just wanting to make potential boarders aware of our trails before they decide they want to come here, it doesnt have to do with level of riding ability, just more of a way to let people see them.
> 
> As for our trails, LOL, there is ONE hill that is steep, thats it. So not quite sure what the past boarders problem has been with it, but everyone has their own opinion, and know their abilities, I guess it was out of their comfort zone? Not quite sure


I'm betting that an emergency dismount will be out of their comfort level also.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

csimkunas6 said:


> Does your barn test you before you ride? Ive recently found out that majority of the boarding barns in the area give their boarders a test before they allow them to trail ride on their own. The one that has the most thorough test is a trail riding barn, from what I have been told, there are several things you have to do to pass, such as walk, trot, and canter without stirrups, emergency dismount, one rein stop in both directions, mounting and dismounting from both sides of your horse, going through water, over tarps, and opening gates while on your horse.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? From what I was also told was that this barn that does this test has a lot of English theories on riding, but they train Western. Currently the barn I am at, the BO is wanting to do a test for boarders as well, his idea is a bit more simple though, all he wants to see is if they can ride their horse on our trails. Thoughts? TIA!


I'll go against the grain and say it may not be the worst of ideas.

1. it may be an insurance issue where the company covering some of the barns says "hey if someone is riding on their own we want to know the horse and rider are both competent" 

2. the way you worded it isn't "you can't board here without passing this test" just a "you can't ride alone on the trails without me feeling confident that you can take care of yourself"

the first one may be more of an extreme test as going over a tarp and mounting from the right side of a horse really aren't going to save your butt out on the trails alone, but i'm guessing the BO just got that from some sort of trail clinic and said "there is my standard"

so all in all, I think your BO's idea of a test just to show you & your horse around and see how you handle yourself and your horse is a good thing, then the BO gets an idea of you can handle your horse and are relaxed vs you're a nervous wreck accident waiting to happen... ummm i don't think this barn is the barn for you sorry


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Just riding out on the trails is one this, insurance wise -well Ive worked with insurance for my own boarding and they really just want liability forms signed to release that. Technically that 'test' puts liability back on you (assuming that they are giving the tests) and so if they say that you are in their opinion a good rider and can go on the trails alone...say your horse can spooks, dump you, and now if they wanted to they could say that it was your fault for evaluating them as competent. 

I get the idea, that it is helping to eliminate safety issues...but the fact is that a great rider can be taking out a green horse alone for their first time while a green rider could be riding an old hand at trails and be safer. 

Anyways, I see the idea and in a perfect world I would like to know every rider that goes out on the trails is safe, competent and will not get dumped...but the fact is that as a rider you need to be aware and responsible for your limitations also...its an odd thing to do a test, I see the benefits...but it would put too much liability on me if I did that, and I don't think I would want to board somewhere that did. Personally anyways.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Do they struggle to find people to board there or are they usually full and have a waiting list?
Thats the true test of whether or not their system works for them


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha I know a little bit about the Barn OP is actually referring to! They are just 3 miles from me, I actually buy my hay from the farm next door to them!

My boarder, they just board their little mini here, actually rides there. From what I've been told is if you want to ride THEIR horses on THEIR trails you have to take their test. You have to prove you can safely ride and control their horses at all gaits. Now I don't know if its true that they actually test the BOARDERS on their OWN horses. I can understand it if people are trying to ride the barns horses though. They do a lot of lessons and group trail rides and some people decide they want to start trailing on their own so they really want to make sure they're ready for it before they let them.

I've always heard they have a decent waiting list to board there. A forum member here actually boards her horse there.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Do they struggle to find people to board there or are they usually full and have a waiting list?
> Thats the true test of whether or not their system works for them


LOL thats a good question, there have been 2 boarders from my barn that have gone over there for different reasons. They seem to like it from what Ive heard, but I havent talked to them since they have been there for more than a few days now.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well riding their horses would make more sense.. having that test to board there sounded loopy as all get out, still more than I would be willing to prove to go on a trail ride, my barn just makes you ask ahead of time and requires a member of barn staff go with you


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

tim62988 said:


> I'll go against the grain and say it may not be the worst of ideas.
> 
> 1. it may be an insurance issue where the company covering some of the barns says "hey if someone is riding on their own we want to know the horse and rider are both competent"
> 
> ...


This has already been responded to and while I also agree there is some merit behind the idea it's absolutely absurd that someone buys a horse for thousands of dollars, pays thousands more over the course of the year (or even month sometimes), then someone that _they are paying to provide a service_ tells them they can't have access to not only to part of what they are paying for but in essence their own property?! All without the person being at fault for absolutely anything and doing everything properly.

Not gonna fly. Honestly I likely wouldn't even consider such a place to board even if the test was completely minimal and easy simply due to the principal of it.

"My boarder, they just board their little mini here, actually rides there. From what I've been told is if you want to ride THEIR horses on THEIR trails you have to take their test. You have to prove you can safely ride and control their horses at all gaits. Now I don't know if its true that they actually test the BOARDERS on their OWN horses."

THIS was sort of my hunch all along (though the OP said several farms have this policy) and I think it completely makes sense and is the proper thing to do. VERY different situation.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A test so you can pay the place money and keep your horse there and ride. Here's a test for you - see how long you stay in business giving paying customers tests.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

LoriF said:


> @AnitaAnne Why would a non riding absentee boarder cost a boarding barn less? Unless you have a whole barn full of horses with owners like that and you didn't provide anything for riding, I don't get how it would be less costly to have an absentee owner.


Several ways they are cheaper. Absentee owners aren't using the facilities. No washing horses (lower water bill), no tack (less storage needed), no riding (smaller arenas, less upkeep), etc. They just aren't around to use stuff. 

Horses that aren't worked don't eat as much either. Plus if the stable charges for things like holding the horse when the farrier is there, or blanketing the horse, etc. Any kind of add-on fees for services. 

Finally, absentee owners are drama-free :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> This has already been responded to and while I also agree there is some merit behind the idea it's absolutely absurd that someone buys a horse for thousands of dollars, pays thousands more over the course of the year (or even month sometimes), then someone that _they are paying to provide a service_ tells them they can't have access to not only to part of what they are paying for but in essence their own property?! All without the person being at fault for absolutely anything and doing everything properly.
> 
> Not gonna fly. Honestly I likely wouldn't even consider such a place to board even if the test was completely minimal and easy simply due to the principal of it.
> 
> ...




If its just a test for the farm's horses than I understand testing the rider before they ride off alone completely! Ive just heard different things from different people as to that farm in particular. LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

bellagris said:


> Just riding out on the trails is one this, insurance wise -well Ive worked with insurance for my own boarding and they really just want liability forms signed to release that. *Technically that 'test' puts liability back on you (assuming that they are giving the tests) and so if they say that you are in their opinion a good rider and can go on the trails alone...say your horse can spooks, dump you, and now if they wanted to they could say that it was your fault for evaluating them as competent*. .


This is a very good point. A rider could sue that barn for declaring them "competent" if there is an injury that could be considered to be caused by the trail conditions. 

By what degree does *the BO consider themselves competent *to judge competency? 

Reminds me of the time McDonald's got sued *because their coffee was hot*...


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I don't really have a problem with a facility having riding standards for using their trails. 

The question for me is what is behind it. There are a few ways this could be mildly nefarious. Is the real point to trap boarders into taking lessons so they can pass the test? Is this a power trip from the barn managers? Are there some riding nazi's lurking around ready to leave a passive aggressive note on your stall for not having your heels pressed down at all times? 

Or, is it something boring like insurance.

If that is your only option for boarding, that sucks.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

evilamc said:


> Ha I know a little bit about the Barn OP is actually referring to! They are just 3 miles from me, I actually buy my hay from the farm next door to them!
> 
> My boarder, they just board their little mini here, actually rides there. From what I've been told is if you want to ride THEIR horses on THEIR trails you have to take their test. You have to prove you can safely ride and control their horses at all gaits. Now I don't know if its true that they actually test the BOARDERS on their OWN horses. I can understand it if people are trying to ride the barns horses though. They do a lot of lessons and group trail rides and some people decide they want to start trailing on their own so they really want to make sure they're ready for it before they let them.
> 
> I've always heard they have a decent waiting list to board there. A forum member here actually boards her horse there.


If that is the case, it's totally different. It wouldn't be any different than if I was asked by somebody to ride my horse. My answer would be "it depends, can you ride? Let me see." I wouldn't want anyone to get hurt on my horse and I wouldn't want my horse misused either.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> Several ways they are cheaper. Absentee owners aren't using the facilities. No washing horses (lower water bill), no tack (less storage needed), no riding (smaller arenas, less upkeep), etc. They just aren't around to use stuff.
> 
> Horses that aren't worked don't eat as much either. Plus if the stable charges for things like holding the horse when the farrier is there, or blanketing the horse, etc. Any kind of add-on fees for services.
> 
> Finally, absentee owners are drama-free :icon_rolleyes:


I know of places where the whole barn of horses is mostly absentee owners and mostly retired horses. It's also cheaper to keep your horse there as well. I would think that most boarding facilities would charge more if they had more amenities that cost them more money to upkeep.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I have never heard of such a thing, nor would I abide by it! I'd leave.

What people do with their horses, or how they 'ride' is their business & that's that. Sounds insane to me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

PoptartShop said:


> I have never heard of such a thing, nor would I abide by it! I'd leave.
> 
> What people do with their horses, or how they 'ride' is their business & that's that. Sounds insane to me.



There are a few riding groups that require a test like the one described, but there's no way I'd agree to it from a boarding facility.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

What should be policy in every boarding facility is a _NO DRAMA _clause :twisted:[/QUOTE]


Agree!! I just left a barn with DRAMA and a micro-managing barn owner! :iagree:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

A barn with "No Drama". Now wouldn't that be lovely! 
So, who is going to determine what is drama and what is not? How do I control whether or not someone takes offense to what I do and say? Where is the line between complaining about something that is legitimate and something that is petty? Who decides this line? And, like the above statement, sometimes it's the B/O creating the drama, so now what? Do you remind the owner of the "No Drama" policy or rule? Unfortunately, there is always going to be drama, that is something that we all just have to learn how to deal with on an individual basis I believe. 
Anywhere there is a group of people that get together on a regular basis, especially people who are there for something that they are very passionate about, there is going to be some sort of drama.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Never heard of such a ridiculous thing and if any stable around here tried it, they'd be empty in a week and stay empty!

Ironically, if they are doing it for liability reasons, they may be actually harming themselves if a lawsuit did happen. The boarder's lawyer would and could argue that the rider "passed the test" and that it's the stables fault they got hurt anyway because they let this person pass the test!

The only clause in a boarding agreement that means anything to me and is always missing is NO BARN DRAMA!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh gosh, a no drama clause would be amazing!


Interestingly, those who create the drama don't see themselves as the drama Queen. They think it is the others.


Also, what constitutes drama? In my barn, drama means mentioning that the port a john is full, the loose goat is climbing on my car and charging at me, and asking that the arena doors be opened all the way in the summer to let air flow and to keep it cooler, ie, complaining. So I guess that makes ME the drama Queen. according to the BO. Am I? Do I not see it?


By the way, the loose goat and the closed arena doors were not issues when I started boarding there, these are new developments.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Whinnie said:


> Interestingly, those who create the drama don't see themselves as the drama Queen. They think it is the others.
> 
> 
> Also, what constitutes drama? In my barn, drama means mentioning that the port a john is full, the loose goat is climbing on my car and charging at me, and asking that the arena doors be opened all the way in the summer to let air flow and to keep it cooler, ie, complaining. So I guess that makes ME the drama Queen. according to the BO. Am I? Do I not see it?
> ...


Very good point! I guess drama is different for every barn and every area. IMO, drama would be talking about other boarders, BO, barn managers ect to get an arouse of other boarders, ie, BO, barn manager, ect. 

But that too, you cant tell people what they can and cannot say, so its a difficult topic!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Drama, IMO is creating difficulties or tension where none should exist. Typical teenage stuff. 

Drama is caused when the person with the "issue" tells everyone else EXCEPT the person they have a problem with. 

Drama is talking about other boarders behind their back and creating mountains out of molehills. 

Drama is selfish and self serving behavior that seeks to irritate or ostracize others. 

Adults should handle disagreements or disputes in a calm, non-judgmental manner face to face and not let little things escalate. 

If it is a barn rule issue, then post the rule. 

The main reason I go to the boarding barn is to see and ride my horses. I check them all each visit for injuries, monitor their weight, groom them and feed them. Of secondary interest is to see and talk to my friends, mostly on horse matters but some personal things too. It is nice to sit on the porch after a good ride and chat with friends. 

What I do not enjoy is coming to the stable and hearing drama. There are a couple of boarders that are known to start drama all the time. It seems they can't be happy unless they have some sort of drama going on. They also tend to be braggarts, although neither of them actually ride. I avoid these folks. A hi and goodbye is the limit of my conversation as I walk by.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Whinnie said:


> Interestingly, those who create the drama don't see themselves as the drama Queen. They think it is the others.
> 
> 
> Also, what constitutes drama? In my barn, drama means mentioning that the port a john is full, the loose goat is climbing on my car and charging at me, and asking that the arena doors be opened all the way in the summer to let air flow and to keep it cooler, ie, complaining. So I guess that makes ME the drama Queen. according to the BO. Am I? Do I not see it?
> ...


Mentioning that the port a john is full is drama if you complain about it all the time to everyone except the BO. If you only tell the BO that it is full, that should not be drama. *However that should never be an issue if the place is maintained properly*. Either they need more port a johns or it needs to be emptied more frequently. Or you could avoid the issue totally and just get your own, use a stall, bucket, whatever. 

Requesting barn doors stay open is reasonable in your opinion, but the BO owns the place so that is really up to them. One request is ok, after that, no. 

It sounds like you may not be very happy about the way the place you board is operated, so maybe it would be better to start looking for another place that operates in a way that you are more comfortable with instead of trying to change the place you are at.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> Mentioning that the port a john is full is drama if you complain about it all the time to everyone except the BO. If you only tell the BO that it is full, that should not be drama. *However that should never be an issue if the place is maintained properly*. Either they need more port a johns or it needs to be emptied more frequently. Or you could avoid the issue totally and just get your own, use a stall, bucket, whatever.
> 
> Requesting barn doors stay open is reasonable in your opinion, but the BO owns the place so that is really up to them. One request is ok, after that, no.
> 
> It sounds like you may not be very happy about the way the place you board is operated, so maybe it would be better to start looking for another place that operates in a way that you are more comfortable with instead of trying to change the place you are at.


 
Well, since you are assuming I complain all the time, I mention the one and only port a john only when it gets full to almost the top because apparently since the BM doesn't use it he doesn't know when it is full, and I mean to almost the top. Then, if it doesn't get cleaned in two weeks, I mention it again.


I said ARENA doors. When it is hot in the summer, have you ever ridden in an indoor arena that is closed up? Where the inside temp is so high that you and the horse immediately start to sweat when you enter, before you even start to ride?

FWIW, my remarks are for the BM ONLY.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Whinnie said:


> Well, since you are assuming I complain all the time, I mention the one and only port a john only when it gets full to almost the top because apparently since the BM doesn't use it he doesn't know when it is full, and I mean to almost the top. Then, if it doesn't get cleaned in two weeks, I mention it again.
> 
> 
> I said ARENA doors. When it is hot in the summer, have you ever ridden in an indoor arena that is closed up? Where the inside temp is so high that you and the horse immediately start to sweat when you enter, before you even start to ride?
> ...


I wasn't assuming anything. Please re-read what I wrote. 

*I personally think the port a john at your barn is not properly maintained, and sounds quite gross*. We are lucky to have a flushing toilet at our stable, but I have used stalls or buckets many times when a toilet wasn't available! 

It sounds to me like the place is not kept up that way you like, so maybe best to find another place. 

BTW, since I live in the south, we ride in 90-100 degree weather all the time, so yes, I do know what it is like to sweat before I even start to ride...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Drama, IMO is creating difficulties or tension where none should exist. Typical teenage stuff.
> 
> Drama is caused when the person with the "issue" tells everyone else EXCEPT the person they have a problem with.
> 
> ...


I dont think could have explained how I see drama myself any better! Very well said IMO!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Several ways they are cheaper. Absentee owners aren't using the facilities. No washing horses (lower water bill), no tack (less storage needed), no riding (smaller arenas, less upkeep), etc. They just aren't around to use stuff.
> 
> Horses that aren't worked don't eat as much either. Plus if the stable charges for things like holding the horse when the farrier is there, or blanketing the horse, etc. Any kind of add-on fees for services.
> 
> Finally, absentee owners are drama-free :icon_rolleyes:


As someone who works in the business I assure you those absentee owners still expect full use of the facilities and will keep their used 2x/year tack and expect a nice large ring when they come to ride.

You can't plan on someone NOT using things that are provided and cut back down because they don't..

And washing the horse isn't relative- how much water does it take to wash a horse. Heck mine MAYBE get washed once a year...maybe. Second the horse still needs to drink and someone still needs to take care of it so the basic bills are the same.

It's FAR easier and cheaper to have someone taking care of their own horse, even in a full board situation, then it is to have to do xyz because you know the owner won't. And most owners will specifically ask for xyz as they aren't around, even if they pay for it it's still work and a paycheck to someone! Some people want their horse ridden to that cancels out just about everything (oh and in general most horses don't get worked hard enough to have significantly increased nutritional needs)

It's a GODSEND on a busy night to have someone say "oh I'll grab my horse" because you then don't have to bring the horse in from x distance, clean the feet, change the blanket, treat the cut, brush off the mud, fix the halter, etc, etc, etc then go repeat with however many other horses. Plus any extra care, which if the owner is truly absentee means pretty much anything and everything. And most places don't charge for those things (some do). So the SLIGHT increase of cost of having the lights on in the ring for 30 minutes or having the horse rinsed off after being worked (which you might do yourself anyways on a hot day) is more than canceled out by the time and effort it saves the staff/caretaker. I can't even count the times I've thought "GOOD soandsos here!!!!"

I will say that the ONE thing that comes to mind is a barn I worked at with a heated indoor. Where the boarders would come, crank the heat to max (so this giant indoor is 65 on a 10 degree day) an hour before they rode, head up, recrank the heat for another hour while they rode... times x # of boarders (usually 3+ per day). THAT added up, and if they didn't come we never we didn't use the heat. Any other barn would have yelled at them years before (and I mean any, this barn was special lol)

But overall, must respectfully disagree.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LoriF said:


> If that is the case, it's totally different. It wouldn't be any different than if I was asked by somebody to ride my horse. My answer would be "it depends, can you ride? Let me see." I wouldn't want anyone to get hurt on my horse and I wouldn't want my horse misused either.


My gelding (who has health issues) was taken out without my knowledge by some random friend of a friend who "knew how to ride". Both pasture puff horses came back dripping sweat on a cool day. I was FURIOUS when I found out.

This was right before his laminitic attacks started.

While not THE cause (he was diagnosed Cushings/IR when the vet came out) I have NO doubt that it was "the straw that broke the back".

And if it wasn't that he could have had an issue with his heart murmur or his previously injured DDFT (luckily neither happened).

Plus he's aggressive and not a beginner ride.

I've let people ride the horses. 99% of the time it's kids getting a pony ride. The one time the pony was taken out by herself, with permission was by our neighbor and a friend, the neighbor was a kid but competent and the pony is safe safe safe.

I would expect any barn to require some sort of "test" to take out one of the barns horses. You need to know both the horse and rider are safe. And also a good match. I'm sure we all know the "yeah I'm experienced" riders that shouldn't be on anything other than "Ole Bessie". Allowing a dangerous situation to happen either intentionally or due to negligence isn't ok. Yes you should have a waiver but you need to take basic precautions as well.

It really depends on the barn. A lesson or "rental" barn absolutely, a private boarding barn requiring it for your own horse? Absolutely not.

As far as the BO here it sounds like he wasn't planning on actually going down that route anyways, which I agree with.

Oh and with the open indoor door comments, I COMPLETELY agree, there have been times I've literally felt like I'm suffocating, but sometimes there are reasons it is closed, I can think of many. Even if the BO flat out refuses for whatever reason can you not open them when you ride and shut them when you're done? Sorry it just sounds so simple to me..


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> As someone who works in the business I assure you those absentee owners still expect full use of the facilities and will keep their used 2x/year tack and expect a nice large ring when they come to ride.
> 
> You can't plan on someone NOT using things that are provided and cut back down because they don't..
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on the area. I have noticed over and over that things dealing with horses must be very different in the north. 

I highlighted in bold the statement of yours about caring for the boarded horses. None of that would happen here. If the owner doesn't clean their horse's feet it doesn't get done. Same with cuts or broken halters, etc. If the horse was injured and it was serious enough for treatment the vet would be called and it would be charged to the owner. If it was just a scrape or something then nothing would be done. 

Here an absentee owner is just that, absent. We've had several over the years. The horses are put out in the pasture and about 6 times a year the farrier trims them and the bill is sent to the owner. Other than that, nothing. There were two horses I remember clearly were there for over ten years and no-one ever saw the owner(s). They eventually died and are buried out there.

One owner sent her 5 horses there every winter cause it was cheaper than in Georgia. Those got trimmed every 6 weeks, otherwise they were out in the pasture 24/7. One round bale per month, again charged to the owner.

No blankets, no riding, no training, no grain, no stalls, just out in the pasture being horses and drinking water out of the pond. Zero cost to BO. 

Most of the horses with active owners get at least their tail washed weekly in the winter, daily hosing and full baths weekly the rest of the year.

There is a line at the wash stall, and often the hose is passed to a horse outside while the horse in the wash stall is being scrubbed down. 

Buckets are scrubbed, the blankets are hosed off, heck even the muck buckets are scrubbed out. That adds up to a lot of water. 

If every stall in the boarder barn was rented out to an active rider that was there daily, everyone couldn't ride in the arena. It would be pasture riding-room only, lol. Fortunately for us, most of the owners have multiple horses so we can't be riding them all at the same time. 

Thus I too, overall, must respectfully disagree.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hrmm that definitely makes sense. Around here you just don't have reliable pasture board. Even a hands off barn would need to do more and the boarding barns I've worked at have been established businesses where the horses are handled daily and you do what needs to be done, and extra depending...if the horse is walking on ice balls you HAVE to pick their feet...x30 horses. Bet that's not an issue down there 

When I think of absentee in a "small barn" sense I also think of our own boarder (heh) ..one of the 4 horses at my parents, whose horse is sweet but a spoiled brat who I've put considerable training into to make him safe to work around and who also has health concerns that are not addressed. So I'm torn between I'm not getting paid ($ goes to my mother IF he pays which he hasn't really in 10 years..) and the horse getting absolutely no care whatsoever.

It makes sense that it's largely area, or rather, management, dependent.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

We only see ice balls when it hails :wink: Although every once in a while it SNOWS and _everything_ shuts down. Last time was in 2014. 

The water frequently freezes though, then we tote pond water to the stalls. Can't tell you how much fun that is :evil:

Sounds like your parents boarded horse is more an abandoned horse if the owner doesn't pay. 

Totally agree on just open the arena doors when riding, and close them when done...simple solution but I didn't want to be the first to mention it, lol.

Bottom line, North or South no-one thinks a rider-test for owners makes sense!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^That's so funny... wasn't it a few years back it snowed 4" in London or something and they DIED and then all their big tough northern neighbors send in help and laughed at them?

Don't worry, we think it's cute 

Random google pic but I promise it's even scarier in person, and you often don't realize until you're on the slick barn floor when you panic and scramble for the hoof pic that you try to remember to leave next to the door..while trying to keep the horse stock still!









And re the boarder, yeah he's around just enough to not quite be at that point but practically is...Drops off a bag of grain every now and then and drives away immediately type thing. It's an awkward half way situation, would be far better if he did just say "take him" at this point but....grr...sigh. My mother is purely an enabler at this point and he's taking advantage of it but the horse isn't bad and at this point he's been "ours" for 10 years so it's just the routine. Actually he's THE biggest wimp so is pretty invaluable in the herd lol. Just very very frustrating on my end.

I think it's interesting how many people, myself included, said they would flat out not board where that was a requirement purely on principal. A very interesting discussion even if it sounds like it wasn't the intention anyways.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*MODERATOR'S NOTE*

This thread is under mods' supervision. Please refrain from making personal-going comments. Disagreeing is ok, as far as it stays on respectful, constructive level.

If you find something being inappropriate, please report it to the Moderating Team instead of addressing the issue publicly in the thread.

Thank you,
The Moderating Team


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@Yogiwick That picture is amazing! How can that horse even walk like that with those ice balls in the hooves??? Very scary! 

Does that happen with all horses? Just wondering if shod horses have more trouble than barefoot or if they both suffer or?

Another of my HF friends posted on another thread about putting special pads on the horses feet in the winter so she can trot/gallop in the snow. I think they are called snowball hoof pads or something. Have you ever tried those? Would think it would save everyone a lot of time and greatly reduce injuries too. 

BTW, our main barn has 18 stalls and the little barn has 6 stalls. All on 50 acres. Maybe not huge, but it is large by our standards. I've boarded there off and on since 1989 when it was almost completely Saddlebreds, but I am not sure how long its been open. 

I know this is a bit off topic, but don't all the threads go off topic at times???


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't have a picture, but my barefoot mare gets them all winter. I've never seen them on her as extreme in that picture above, but if you imagine a horse with a foot full of mud (really embedded in and around the frog and coating the outer walls), that's how my horse gets with snow and ice. When you're trudging through a foot of snow, you can't always tell if there's a solid ball on the bottom or if it's being stomped off as they walk. I had one scary experience this winter when she had a solid ball on the bottom of her right hind, and she almost went down when we walked into the concrete aisleway and her hind end slid out from under her.

People have all kinds of tricks, painting the bottom of the foot with vegetable oil, crisco, etc. But I've never seen that actually work.

Folks who shoe their horses do typically do snow pads and sometimes "cleats" to help with traction, but there's a reason a lot of people don't really ride at all during the winter in the northeast if they don't have an indoor. It's a pain, but I'll take it over heat and humidity any day :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

You get used to the heat, and it is nice being able to ride all year long! 80F is perfect riding weather 

We do blanket our horses too if it drops below 50 degrees :hide:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> You get used to the heat, and it is nice being able to ride all year long! 80F is perfect riding weather


Everyone always says that, but when I lived in South Louisiana, this northern girl _never_ adjusted... and that nice, sunny weather just gave my pale pasty white skin the opportunity to be sunburned even more months of the year than it would have been otherwise :tongue:

I love Louisiana dearly, but I have to stick to visiting rather than living there!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

That’s a little nutty IMO, and I wouldn’t want to board at a barn that tried to tell me I couldn’t trail ride MY horse without their permission.

If your BO is having issues with people saying the trails are too difficult, maybe they need to look into why. Is there a lot of brush, downed trees, areas that maybe need to be bushhogged? A day or two with a pole saw and a mower/brush hog might do some real wonders for the ridability of the trails. Nobody likes having sticker bushes chest high, trees smacking them in the face, or having to break trail. 

Also, if you know somebody with a GoPro or other helmet-mount camera, maybe the BO or somebody you know can ride a typical trail and give potential boarders an idea of what they are like if they don’t necessarily want to go out on them beforehand. That way, they can’t say they weren’t warned!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> @Yogiwick That picture is amazing! How can that horse even walk like that with those ice balls in the hooves??? Very scary!
> 
> Does that happen with all horses? Just wondering if shod horses have more trouble than barefoot or if they both suffer or?
> 
> ...


Answer- they don't lol. I also don't have pics, that was a google pic, simply because by the time you notice it's usually panic time lol. They form out in the snow (of course) but because they're standing in the snow it's not usually too much of a problem until they come in and the floor is slick. Usually they just balance and stand patiently when you notice, sometimes you won't see and just notice them slide or check the feet to be safe. But I have seen some horses slide badly, luckily no injuries.

Can happen to both but much more common with shoes, that's why you put snow pads in to pop the snow out. Then USUALLY not a big problem. But people who don't ride in the winter often just pull shoes.

Studs and snow pads:








There are a few different types those we call "poppers"

Pads and studs are absolutely a requirement if you're going to keep shoes on your horse around here. To the point where if there's an early snow and the horses don't have them they aren't going out.

Depends on the type of snow/ice.

And yes, completely O/T I hope the OP doesn't mind lol. Just fun to show someone who this is all new to.

So yeah it is more work, there is no pasture board and there is basic care that they need, now you see why I say they HAVE to come out lol. In the summer it's not as much of a pain but people expect more from barns around here I'm thinking. It's area dependent around here as well. Mostly full care barns.

And so it's not THAT badly O/T I think taking a quick video is a nice idea.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Mulefeather said:


> That’s a little nutty IMO, and I wouldn’t want to board at a barn that tried to tell me I couldn’t trail ride MY horse without their permission.
> 
> If your BO is having issues with people saying the trails are too difficult, maybe they need to look into why. Is there a lot of brush, downed trees, areas that maybe need to be bushhogged? A day or two with a pole saw and a mower/brush hog might do some real wonders for the ridability of the trails. Nobody likes having sticker bushes chest high, trees smacking them in the face, or having to break trail.
> 
> Also, if you know somebody with a GoPro or other helmet-mount camera, maybe the BO or somebody you know can ride a typical trail and give potential boarders an idea of what they are like if they don’t necessarily want to go out on them beforehand. That way, they can’t say they weren’t warned!


The GoPro is an excellent idea!! 

Is there anyone that _*does*_ think a rider test is a good idea before boarding??? In some respects it seems to be a form of snobbery, _like so and so is not good enough to ride here teehee_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@Yogiwick thank you so much for posting that information; I do love to learn new things! I might wind up in the north having to deal with snow and horses one day. 

I too hope the OP doesn't mind the O/T learning opportunity 

I could not imagine being at the barn and not getting in my own horse! I whistle and my three horses come running. What a glorious feeling that is to see my horses running to greet me. I can lead all three at the same time too :grin:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mulefeather said:


> That’s a little nutty IMO, and I wouldn’t want to board at a barn that tried to tell me I couldn’t trail ride MY horse without their permission.
> 
> If your BO is having issues with people saying the trails are too difficult, maybe they need to look into why. Is there a lot of brush, downed trees, areas that maybe need to be bushhogged? A day or two with a pole saw and a mower/brush hog might do some real wonders for the ridability of the trails. Nobody likes having sticker bushes chest high, trees smacking them in the face, or having to break trail.
> 
> Also, if you know somebody with a GoPro or other helmet-mount camera, maybe the BO or somebody you know can ride a typical trail and give potential boarders an idea of what they are like if they don’t necessarily want to go out on them beforehand. That way, they can’t say they weren’t warned!


Love your idea about the GoPro suggestion! Thats a fantastic idea! Sadly are trails are all clear and kept pretty clear overall. The trail a few of the boarders have a problem with does in fact have a few down trees here and there, but they are small and the horses can easily step over them, their issue is more of the terrain of the trail, the one section goes down pretty steep and back up a bit steeper. My BO has gone and rerouted the trail around this section for them but they didnt want to try it. Can't please everyone I guess. I will say the trail is pretty sketchy when all the leaves have fallen on it or when its muddy. But there are other ways to get to where that trail leads to. Overall all the boarders are happy at where I board with the trails, its just a few here and there. 

Thanks again for the GoPro suggestion though! Ill have to mention that to him for sure!


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

I have boarded my whole horse life and never heard of such a thing. How insulting is that to ask me to take a riding test for my own horse? If a barn owner told me I had to take a test to ride my horse on the trails, I would tell them that I have a test for them and make them clean a stall in front of me and haul a bail of hay and fill a water bucket and walk my horse in and out to the pasture..._ And_ re-catch him in the pasture in less than five minutes! Well, now I have heard everything. I once went to an upscale apartment complex to rent an apartment, and when I was filling out the application, they said they also required a DNA test on my dog. I asked why, and they said if they find dog poop around the grounds, they test it to find out who's dog it is then fine the owner $25. I said nothing, and just stood up, dropped the pen and walked out. what a world...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

redbarron1010 said:


> I have boarded my whole horse life and never heard of such a thing. How insulting is that to ask me to take a riding test for my own horse? If a barn owner told me I had to take a test to ride my horse on the trails, I would tell them that I have a test for them and make them clean a stall in front of me and haul a bail of hay and fill a water bucket and walk my horse in and out to the pasture..._ And_ re-catch him in the pasture in less than five minutes! Well, now I have heard everything. I once went to an upscale apartment complex to rent an apartment, and when I was filling out the application, they said they also required a DNA test on my dog. I asked why, and they said if they find dog poop around the grounds, they test it to find out who's dog it is then fine the owner $25. I said nothing, and just stood up, dropped the pen and walked out. what a world...


Ah yes, a test for the barn management and staff...excellent idea!
:rofl::rofl:

As for DNA testing the dog :shock: don't they have anything better to do than hunt for dog poo? jeez


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

csimkunas6 said:


> Love your idea about the GoPro suggestion! Thats a fantastic idea! Sadly are trails are all clear and kept pretty clear overall. The trail a few of the boarders have a problem with does in fact have a few down trees here and there, but they are small and the horses can easily step over them, their issue is more of the terrain of the trail, the one section goes down pretty steep and back up a bit steeper. My BO has gone and rerouted the trail around this section for them but they didnt want to try it. Can't please everyone I guess. I will say the trail is pretty sketchy when all the leaves have fallen on it or when its muddy. But there are other ways to get to where that trail leads to. Overall all the boarders are happy at where I board with the trails, its just a few here and there.
> 
> Thanks again for the GoPro suggestion though! Ill have to mention that to him for sure!


You can't please every one and there are some situations where it's honestly not worth trying! I would love to have a BO so dedicated!

Dog poop test.... isn't it going to cost them that $25 just to do the test?? Crazy.


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

Yogiwick said:


> You can't please every one and there are some situations where it's honestly not worth trying! I would love to have a BO so dedicated!
> 
> Dog poop test.... isn't it going to cost them that $25 just to do the test?? Crazy.


That is what I thought too! But I guess they have a kit to identify the perpetrator (or poopetrator!) I actually laughed at first and then I realized they were completely serious. My sisters son and DIL lived there and it was a very snooty upscale apartment complex, and I asked them about it too. They didn't own a dog but said yes they had heard about that rule. My apartment complex I am in now a few years back sent out a letter saying if you see someone's dog off leash or pooping in the wrong place, take a photo/video on your phone and send it to the office, and the fine is $75. Luckily no one took it seriously and thank god that management has since moved on and they aren't like that now. I don't mind rules but I don't need the
"poop paparazzi" chasing me around...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My neighbor has a sign.....

" My Barn, my rules".


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Oh and with the open indoor door comments, I COMPLETELY agree, there have been times I've literally felt like I'm suffocating, but sometimes there are reasons it is closed, I can think of many. Even if the BO flat out refuses for whatever reason can you not open them when you ride and shut them when you're done? Sorry it just sounds so simple to me..


To answer this, in my case, the BM has 5 dogs that he runs in the arena when he is cleaning stalls in the AM or feeding in the PM. He wants the doors closed because they are very heavy and he doesn't want to have to open them up farther than about 4 feet wide so he can get the dogs in and out more easily. If there were ANY way I could manage the doors myself, I would. I ask him to open it because I cannot. When I first started there, both arena doors were open in the summer, all the way open, and it was great. Now, one is always closed and if the other is opened at my request it is only 4 feet wide and does little for cross breeze.

I don't complain about picking up dog poop from the arena, I only remind the BM about the john one time after the first mention, I would like to enjoy riding without dripping in sweat when it is not necessary per weather one cannot control. One can control the doors. I pay my board a week before it is due, leave the barn cleaner than I found it by cleaning up my mess and any other dirt in the aisle. I ride during the day when no one else is there. I have had to adjust to a very aggressive goat who has bitten me three times and has climbed on my car by parking 1/2 mile away and walking to the barn even in bad winter weather. The arena door is just the tipping point on some days when I am frustrated by all the other adjustments. I don't believe I am creating drama since even though I don't like it, I don't talk about it, I don't hound the BM and I just wanted to vent a little. So sorry that was not understood.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A biting goat...?? That's a new one..

You're more patient then I would be in that situation. But yes, drama is about how you handle things not whether or not their are issues.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a gopro Csimkunas  We can make a good video of the trails. Ive been on her trails and there are 1 or 2 hills that are a little bit....wtf hills....dry no problem but if it was wet/leaves I probably wouldn't do them. Over all though their trails are GREAT! She lets me trailer my ponies over when we both have free time so we can ride together


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> A biting goat...?? That's a new one..
> 
> You're more patient then I would be in that situation. But yes, drama is about how you handle things not whether or not their are issues.


I apologize to the OP, I know this is OT, sorry, but I would have never thought a goat could be that aggressive. There have been other goats at the barn who have been gentle and pleasant. He was "rescued" from being sold for meat. He was a 4-H goat, hand raised and is very obnoxious. Some of the boarders feed him treats and when he doesn't get any, or if I am bringing a bad of carrots in for my horse, he demands to be fed by jumping on me and he as bitten my leg three separate times. He has met me at my car door demanding treats, then jumping up on my car, which is why I park up at the house and walk the road to the barn. I can still get charged at anyway, as he anticipates being fed. I carry a spray bottle of vinegar to fend him off, it seems to work. If the care for my horse were not so excellent and so reasonably priced I would move elsewhere.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, back to completely off topic (sorry!), but that goat sounds....not right. Jumping on cars and such is (I won't say TYPICAL but not uncommon) goat behavior but aggressive goats butt you, not bite you, they don't even have a full set of incisors. I'm guessing it's just a habit he learned and he's not truly aggressive just completely spoiled and then some. You are far nicer than I would be on that..


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Yes, back to completely off topic (sorry!), but that goat sounds....not right. Jumping on cars and such is (I won't say TYPICAL but not uncommon) goat behavior but aggressive goats butt you, not bite you, they don't even have a full set of incisors. I'm guessing it's just a habit he learned and he's not truly aggressive just completely spoiled and then some. You are far nicer than I would be on that..



Yeah, teeth or no, he can pinch pretty good and raised a bruise. And he does charge at me when I try to shoo him away. The face full of vinegar spray has worked so far. His other antic is getting up on the mounting block and jumping at you if you ride too closely. I suppose that has been a great de-sensitizer for my mare. A most unusual goat, for sure. Wish there were tests for Barn Managers (LOL) as well, but these problems didn't exist when I arrived 5 years ago.


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

LOL! You all are making me feel so lucky at my barn! no goats or other animals for that matter. I love dogs, but I am not a fan of dogs running around the barn and following us out on the trails. That was a problem we had at the last barn. At my first barn we had an obnoxious goose who would try to fly up on the butt of your horse while you were riding. talk about desensitizing! But he stopped that when my horse stepped on his goose foot and refused to move. After that he avoided my big draft gelding at all costs. I guess his poor foot was a little flatter than before. But he seemed to be walking ok after. Thank god my first gelding was totally 100% bomb proof. A squirrel fell out of a tree once right on to his big rump and he didnt even notice. Of course the squirrel was only on there a hot second and my horse was a 1300 pound draft, so he probably thought it was a leaf! He barely flicked and ear and kept walking.


----------

